# orkut and javascript



## iMav (Oct 11, 2007)

me not able to post or reply to a scrap the reply of post scrap link is javascriptywc(0);void(0)  and wen i click nothing happens  tried in ie 7; ff & opera


----------



## Fighter (Oct 11, 2007)

you need to have java installed on your machine...install JDK


----------



## iMav (Oct 11, 2007)

dude its jus happened today .... never happend b4


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 11, 2007)

do this problem is with your pc or some companies pc,because if we use some firewall to block websites (orkut) then orkut gives this type of msgs even you installed java,scraps wont work in this case,any how try these :

open IE
Go to tools->internet options->security->custom level->scripting,at there verify whether "java scripting"and "script of java applets" are enabled the other method is :

acess orkut with some proxies,

so now open your url and type this:

1. *images.orkut.com   or

type this http:www.url1.in 

2. and you will find an url entry form, there type www.orkut.com or *images.orkut.com
 if not 

try www.stupidcensorship.com

www.kproxy.com 
and follow step2


----------



## iMav (Oct 11, 2007)

abey yeh toh mere ghar ka pc hai ... kal tak chal raha tha aaj subah se natak kar raha hai


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 11, 2007)

no problem try these steps


----------



## iMav (Oct 11, 2007)

proxies not working ...


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 11, 2007)

Have u tried with other ppls scrapbook or r ufacing this issue with one scrapbook?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 11, 2007)

I hope your account is not hacked.


----------



## iMav (Oct 11, 2007)

well everything other than scrapping is wrking fine  ... my acc hacked   acha hai ...jisne bhi liya do teen ko gaali de toh acha hai


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 11, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> proxies not working ...



dude do you tried all of my steps in IE,mozilla,opera and safari


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 11, 2007)

seriously similar kinda things used to happen to one of my friend and later we came to know his account was hacked by another friend of ours.

One advice:boot up from any Linux LIVECD and try scrapping from there.If you are able to scrap from there then its some damn windows problem(you should be not surprised),reinstall your windiws or install Linux from that LIVECD itself .But if you cannot scrap from there then its most probable that your account is hacked or maybe orkut wants you to stop using it.


----------



## iMav (Oct 11, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> you cannot scrap from there then its most probable that your account is hacked or maybe orkut wants you to stop using it.


 

doesnt look like windows at fault .... i signed with my bro's acc and i can scrap ... wtf everything other than scrapping is working ... incase of a hack is my gmail also compromised ????


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Oct 11, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> me not able to post or reply to a scrap the reply of post scrap link is javascriptywc(0);void(0)  and wen i click nothing happens  tried in ie 7; ff & opera



Nothing to worry dude happened to me also The problem got solved 

automatically next day


----------

